# Front panel usb hub-Del lDimension 9150



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

I had one Dell Dimension 9150 desktop and its mobo, which is BTX, needed replacement, which was a costly affair. So I managed to fit a ATX mobo in Dell cabinet whch is working all right.
Dell desktop has a frontpanel plate which contains two usb ports, four diagnostic LED lights but I dont see any socket on ATX mobo where it could be connected.
Is there any way to make use of this plate?any and all suggestions are welcome. thanks.


----------



## n1vek (Mar 17, 2010)

What Brand and Model ATX motherboard did you use?

You should be able to connect those to your new motherboard, but I guess it is possible that Dell used proprietary connectors, witch will make it hard.

Let us know what motherboard you have and we'll go from there.


----------



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

My mobo is Gigabyte G41MT-ES2L.Dell definitely uses proprietary connectors which makes it quite difficult.
Thanks for your interest n1vek.Pl. advise.


----------



## n1vek (Mar 17, 2010)

I did some research and it looks like your USB front panel uses a proprietary ribbon cable, whereas standard front panels use pin connectors (see here: http://www.pctechguide.com/tutorials/MBoard_Panel.htm). I'm afraid there is not going to be an easy way to connect that front panel to your motherboard. No one, not even Dell (go figure), has a pin-out diagram for that ribbon cable. 

If you want access to USB ports on the front of your computer, I would suggest buying a 3.5" USB Front Panel (like the one here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820131010&cm_re=front_panel_usb-_-20-131-010-_-Product). This, of course, would only work if your Dell case has a 3.5" drive bay. I'm sorry I don't have a better answer for you, but I hope this at least helps a little.


----------



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks n1vek, I suspected as much.Your reply helped a lot.


----------

